# 2019 Majek 22 Illusion reduced price!!!!



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

!!!!!PRICE JUST REDUCED THOUSANDS!!!
2019 Majek 22 Illusion powered by a 225hp Evinrude G2. Options include a tower top drive w/ powder coated aluminum, dual fuel tanks, 8f Power Pole Blade, new stainless steel prop, hydraulic jack plate, hydraulic steering, rod holders, LED navigation lights, Simrad GPS/Fishfinder, electronic box on top drive, seat w/ storage trey, two tone hull, . 110hrs on the motor and standard warranty 03/05/2022 w/ B.E.S.T. until 03/05/2022 $49,995 plus ttl
Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more pics and details. Call us today 361-651-2628.
Boats FOR fishermen, By fishermen!


----------

